# Where to find single bolts/partial bolts for practice?



## Painto (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been developing my paperhanging skills, and I'm looking for spare scraps to practice with. What's the best way to find wallcoverings without spending too much?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

catch me as I'm leaving a job.

You wanna pay shipping? I have numerous odd bolts.

SERIOUSLY, I'd love to get rid of them for a worthy cause.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OR go here:

http://www.ngpp.org/find_paperhanger.php

and type in Edmonton, Alberta.

I'd recommend a friendly call to Frank or Eunice Bokstrom to see if they have any extra bolt or ten. AND I am sure they will insist that you try some of the NGPP Kool-aid


----------



## Painto (Jun 27, 2011)

Practically yesterday I decided that I'd like to go into wall covering, and tomorrow I'll introduce myself to the main player in my city! You make him sound friendly, so I'll give it a shot.

I just might be interested in your spare bolts. Let me see if I can estimate a price for a medium box.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Painto said:


> Practically yesterday I decided that I'd like to go into wall covering, and tomorrow I'll introduce myself to the main player in my city! You make him sound friendly, so I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I just might be interested in your spare bolts. Let me see if I can estimate a price for a medium box.


Depending on the weight of the box, I ship stuff to Canada a lot of eby stuff and the prices range from $12.75 up to $50.00.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

One of my painting contractors buys from a local hanger and uses it for runners spraying commercial work can reuse over and over.


----------



## Painto (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey thanks daArch, I talked to Frank and Eunice on Thursday and they were extremely helpful! When I showed up, they were both wearing their NGPP shirts and they told me all about it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Painto said:


> Hey thanks daArch, I talked to Frank and Eunice on Thursday and they were extremely helpful! When I showed up, they were both wearing their NGPP shirts and they told me all about it.


they are good people. I hope you gave them my best.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Painto said:


> Hey thanks daArch, I talked to Frank and Eunice on Thursday and they were extremely helpful! When I showed up, they were both wearing their NGPP shirts and they told me all about it.[/QUOT
> 
> really? there was no such thing when I was a member


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

there's a nice polo and there's a T for every convention - all overpriced (surprise surprise) and many chapters, like LA have their own special ones. 

if you ever went to a convention, you'd think it was a cult - oh wait a minute . . . .


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> there's a nice polo and there's a T for every convention - all overpriced (surprise surprise) and many chapters, like LA have their own special ones.
> 
> if you ever went to a convention, you'd think it was a cult - oh wait a minute . . . .


 
probably why I never went to one:whistling2:


----------

